# 2011 210Rs -Rear Slide



## kellys30 (Sep 20, 2011)

We just bought a new 2011 outback 210 rs (pick it up on Thursday). It was the last 2011 on the lot so we got a great deal. After doing some research on here and talking with our rep, it looks like the Outback has fixed it's rear slide issues (they think). They beefed up the support and have screws running down the length of the rails, and also moved the rails closer together. I mentioned to our rep about some people using additional support under the bed when in transit, he said you shouldn't have to do that anymore. I just wanted to get other's opinions or if anyone has had any issues with the 2011 or 2012 models? I hunt and camp in a lot of remote areas so the roads can be pretty rough. I think I might do some extra support just to be safe. What do you think?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

You probably have about 4-5 hundred pounds hanging on brackets that are screwed into 1/16 thick aluminum with self tapping screws. That load is before bouncing and putting stuff in the slide for travel like we do. 1-8' 2x4 and about 8 cuts is a small price to pay for peace of mind if nothing else. Mine may never had a problem if I didn't use one but I am not going to find out. I have a heard alot of things sales people say that aren't right either. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a 2011 250RS with the rear slide. I've never had a problem with the rails, but decided it couldn't hurt to add a support for travel. I have a carpeted 2 x 4 base piece, and a 2 x 2 the right length, with the top carpeted where it contacts the underside of the bed. It usually stays in place, but once in a while it falls down. That tells me there is some serious flexing and bouncing happening at times. It makes me think it's only a matter of time until a bad bump would damage the ceiling tracks, without a little extra support.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is the rail from our 21rs









I had to take some flat plate and move the screw hole about 1/2" from the original hole to flatten the track back out.
That is why I have two different supports under there unless the slide is out.


----------



## kellys30 (Sep 20, 2011)

4ME said:


> You probably have about 4-5 hundred pounds hanging on brackets that are screwed into 1/16 thick aluminum with self tapping screws. That load is before bouncing and putting stuff in the slide for travel like we do. 1-8' 2x4 and about 8 cuts is a small price to pay for peace of mind if nothing else. Mine may never had a problem if I didn't use one but I am not going to find out. I have a heard alot of things sales people say that aren't right either. Just my 2 cents for what it's worth.


Thanks for the input. I had come to the same conclusion that it is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

I thought I read on here in a previous thread that the rear slide, when retracted is being supported by the rear frame of the TT, not the rails. Or is the concern that it will bounce during travel and pull the rails down?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Ish said:


> I thought I read on here in a previous thread that the rear slide, when retracted is being supported by the rear frame of the TT, not the rails. Or is the concern that it will bounce during travel and pull the rails down?


That is exactly my concern. The bed feels quite solid when retracted, and doesn't seem to be putting any real weight on the rails. When it snugs in against the back wall, it actually raises a little bit. That said, I am concerned that a large bump could cause the slide to bounce, flexing the back wall, and damaging the ceiling tracks. After a couple months of ownership, I decided to add a support for travel, just to be safe.


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

I spoke to a Keystone customer support rep today that said they know there is a problem when hitting large bumps and most customers are using supports during travel. I said, "shouldn't you come up with the cure instead of your customers?".....Silence.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

duggy said:


> I thought I read on here in a previous thread that the rear slide, when retracted is being supported by the rear frame of the TT, not the rails. Or is the concern that it will bounce during travel and pull the rails down?


That is exactly my concern. The bed feels quite solid when retracted, and doesn't seem to be putting any real weight on the rails. When it snugs in against the back wall, it actually raises a little bit. That said, I am concerned that a large bump could cause the slide to bounce, flexing the back wall, and damaging the ceiling tracks. After a couple months of ownership, I decided to add a support for travel, just to be safe.
[/quote]

I've been resisting this one, but sounds like it's time for another Mod.


----------



## kellys30 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ish said:


> I thought I read on here in a previous thread that the rear slide, when retracted is being supported by the rear frame of the TT, not the rails. Or is the concern that it will bounce during travel and pull the rails down?


 After taking it out this weekend, it seems to be solid as you said above. I tried lifting the bed and the only thing that moves is a very slight flex on the bottom where I'm lifting. That said, I still might rig up a support.

Absolutely love the trailer. Set the smoke alarm off in the middle of the night when the heater kicked on for the first time. Guess we had to literally get the new stink off. It was fine thereafter.


----------

